# Flemish Giant Rabbit - how easy to find



## sender (Jan 19, 2009)

My Mum is interested to see how easy it is to find Flemish Giant breeders, she used to own afew as a child and is really interested in owning another, the only problem is we cant find any in jersey (uk) and was hoping to find a breeder from the uk.

if any one know any breeders and know the laws to do with importing/exporting rabbits from the uk all info would be gretefully received

thank you


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Quick google search showed this...
Bramble Babies Flemish Giants
I really don't know the deal with importing - maybe contact DEFRA?

Also found, http://www.thebrc.org/disclaimer.html
and http://britishgiantrabbits.co.uk/
Dorit Powell(Essex):[email protected] (breeder)


----------



## trendy (Aug 24, 2009)

Suggest you get in touch with Dorit she should be able to help you or point you in the right direction


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

hard I managed to get two does last year and could not find a male to go with them, so I sold them onto someone who knew of some males to get.


----------



## sender (Jan 19, 2009)

thank you very much for your help and i'll pass this onto my mum


----------



## trendy (Aug 24, 2009)

I think that Dorit is the secretary to the Flemish Giant Rabbit club - not sure until I get home and check my fur and feather.

It is quite common nowadays to export.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

I definitely recommend contacting Dorit Powell aswell.
Flemish giants are probably the least common Giants in the UK, best bet is to go to a few local shows and talk to the Flemish breeders and owners there.


----------



## sender (Jan 19, 2009)

LoveForLizards said:


> I definitely recommend contacting Dorit Powell aswell.
> Flemish giants are probably the least common Giants in the UK, best bet is to go to a few local shows and talk to the Flemish breeders and owners there.


 
We dont have rabbit shows in jersey, the rarest rabbit we've found is a himalayan which was mine till i delevoped an allergie to rabbits fur.

my mum used to breed rabbits but stopped when i was born, we havent been able to find flemish giants since then:bash:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

sender said:


> We dont have rabbit shows in jersey, the rarest rabbit we've found is a himalayan which was mine till i delevoped an allergie to rabbits fur.
> 
> my mum used to breed rabbits but stopped when i was born, we havent been able to find flemish giants since then:bash:


Ahh yeah sorry didn't check the location, I just assume somebody is from the UK on this forum. :lol2:


----------



## sender (Jan 19, 2009)

LoveForLizards said:


> Ahh yeah sorry didn't check the location, I just assume somebody is from the UK on this forum. :lol2:


 its ok i am from the uk its just we're a couple of miles off shore that's all:2thumb:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`ve never seem a flemish in the flesh, only pictures in books!


----------



## spankingtigger (Oct 16, 2007)

one of my rabbit breeders for work bred some flemish she has got 5 does left and she is finding it very hard to get rid of them!! they are white with black speckles and white with brown speckles


----------



## spankingtigger (Oct 16, 2007)

oh prob bout 7 months old now


----------

